# yankton,sd



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

has anyone seen the site for the new NFAA head quarters?

what is the land like that is going to have the 5 field ranges and 3-d on it.?

is this the same spot they are going to host this years outdoor nationals at?

Thanks Jeff


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Same spot and very flat and open. If you go to google earth and look at the land behind the Best Western motel. That is the area. Ken


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

One thing nice about the new Eas...er nfaa headquarters is that it's in such a central location. yep it shur enuff is.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

AVALON said:


> ...it's in such a central location.


Yea, a long ways from most everyone! (smiley face goes here)

Dave

PS: My apologies in advance to any offended Mid-Westerners.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hey, sports fans....at least if no clubs bid on hosting the National Outdoor tournament any given year, OR....if a club tries to hols us "hostage" with an extravagant bid, we have a place to hold our National Outdoor tournament.

Some people would complain if they were being hung with a new rope! People peed and moaned when it was steep and hilly....now others are moaning because it might be a bit flatter and open....good grief...there is a NATIONAL TOURNAMENT this year....and everyone will shoot the ranges that are there...get over it. It could be in a locale with mosquitoes as big as horseflies, or full of horseflies, or full of yellow jacket bees, heat, humidity, and torrential downpours....or any of a number of things.... or it could be on top of a mesa in Colorado with NO TREES and leaky bales....

There is no intention of making Yankton a permanent site for the National Outdoor...but if no bids, or no REASONABLE bids are obtained, then we at least have a place to fall back upon FOR SURE to have an outdoor national event!

People complained for years that the HQ was on the west coast and "away from the activity"...now we get it at least somewhere near the middle...and others are still crying the blues....

Seems that no matter what, like always, people are going to howl and complain.....

I'm happy to see archery spring forward and finally have a DECENT museum, headqarters and a place we can rely on to continue our national outdoor event should no other clubs bid it.

Don't look a 'gift horse' in the mouth...

field14


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

field, my post was intended as a little Sunday morning humor. Sorry you didn't take it that way.

I would love to shoot in Yankton, hilly or flat. Because of physical disability I can't stand to travel that far (without a week to recover). Heck, I couldn't take the trip to Darrington and it was closer than Yankton.

I agree, having a centrally located (geographically) site to fall back on is a great benifit to field archery. The NFAA doesn't do much to promote field anymore but at least they got this right.

Dave


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dave T said:


> field, my post was intended as a little Sunday morning humor. Sorry you didn't take it that way.
> 
> I would love to shoot in Yankton, hilly or flat. Because of physical disability I can't stand to travel that far (without a week to recover). Heck, I couldn't take the trip to Darrington and it was closer than Yankton.
> 
> ...


Wasn't directed at you Dave. Just some comments and complaints I heard at Vegas, and in other threads concerning the NFAA and the Yankton move....past and present.

So many want their cake and to eat it too....and grumble and gripe no matter what...which ALL of us are guilty of at one time or another.

After our State Meeting the other evening...my tune has certainly changed quite a bit....I know more of many of the "goings on" and the reasoning behind them....sure cushions a lot of the "blows" I've felt we as members were taking...many of which were hearsay and NOT FACT...I hope.

field14:shade::smile::teeth:


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

When I asked Bruce about the land he mentioned it was a nice blend of open vs tree's . We were interrupted before "Hilly " came up in the conversation. 

I would assume it would be on the flatter side 

Like Field mentioned many have complained about varying circumstances of the" conditions" of shoots from the NFAA to the ASA over the years. I guess the way I look at it is the worst you can complain about flat is ………….. Well it's flat 

But the more rugged the terrain becomes the more excuses …… ummmm I mean complaints you will hear… To Steep .. To treacherous… TO steep for summer but would be fine if it was cooler … Fine it was dry but slick if it was wet. Blah.. Blahh. Blahh


Not to mention the difficulty in setting up the Mountain ranges.. Last time it was in Yankton a worker threw out his knee… Who is going to be setting up all these hill shots if they risk there own health while doing it.. Is the membership going to fly in a few days early to lend a helping hand 


I know …. We want the "perfect" blend… because you know if you are going to take the time and expense to travel we DO want it perfect.. Including me just wish such an event existed I would be sure NOT to miss that one


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

centerx said:


> I know …. We want the "perfect" blend… because you know if you are going to take the time and expense to travel we DO want it perfect.. Including me just wish such an event existed I would be sure NOT to miss that one


Darrington has that blend - I didn't hear a single complaint about the terrain or the weather all week!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Darrington has that blend - I didn't hear a single complaint about the terrain or the weather all week!


However, I seriously doubt if the majority of the membership would go for a PERMANENT site in Darrington for all time...just as they wouldn't for ANY permanent for all time site for the Outdoor Nationals.

Watkins Glen has the blend, PLUS, very few mosquitoes.

No matter what you pick...something is going to be WRONG with it in the mind and eyes of some people.....

I think that we should count our blessings that as long as the NFAA is in existence, we will no longer have to sweat out NOT HAVING an NFAA Outdoor Nationals due to no bidders, or an overly exhorbitant bid coming it and being forced to LOSE MONEY over it.

Personally, and I know for a fact I'm not alone on this....I've shot some of my WORST scores on "flat, patty cake ranges" and shot many of my best scores on courses that were steep or "tough." So, don't be for thinking that just because it is "flat" that it is going to be a cake-walk...ANYBODY can miss on a bunny...or a 15 yarder...or an 80...especially when complacent. 

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Darrington has that blend - I didn't hear a single complaint about the terrain or the weather all week!


As the saying goes, "wait 'til next year". I think Mechanicsburg will be one of the best sites ever. We shot a lot of sectionals there and it's one of the best ranges I've ever shot, bar none. I just hope it gets the support it needs to make it worthwhile for the club to want to bid again.
Joe B.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> Darrington has that blend - I didn't hear a single complaint about the terrain or the weather all week!


Well, maybe the NFAA'll go back there in '10. Meanwhile, it seems to me like they are taking the correct approach in moving it around the country. West, then North/mid-West, then East. Seems like the fairest solution to me.

And, as Field points out, at least Yankton provides a site if no one else puts in a reasonable bid.

I just wish we had somewhere up here in New Enland to be able to host it. Talk about wooded and hilly terrain . . .


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Rudeman*

I agree that it would be great to have a site in New England to rotate to but even if we had a place with 4 or 5 ranges none of the clubs have enough workers to put the shoot on. It takes a lot of people to put one on right. I would just like to see Watkins Glen get back on board. You would never hear a complaint from us if it went from Darrington to Mechanicsburg to Watkins Glen to Yankton. 
Jbird


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Darrington has that blend - I didn't hear a single complaint about the terrain or the weather all week!*

No Doubt… It does seem perfect.

However then you have the problem of amenities in that area.. I know many that don't attend that shoot based on that reason alone. Going Forward to EXPAND field opportunities we need to place ranges were we can find the land to do it. In this day and age that means you purchase it or you are given what you get … Consequently going forward we are going to have to deal with land layouts that may not be a desirable as the majority of shooters like 

Yankton has become another opportunity..... and people complain about that opportunity


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Darrington*

People who stay home when the shoot is in Darrington are missing out on one of the best opportunities that Field archery has to offer. Yea the housing is a little different with the lack of motels but ask the people who time after time elect to rent one of the local houses and you will find that it works out great. We were very comfortable in the house we rented last year and the homeowners in Darrington are great hosts. And yes, there are enough places in Darrington to get something decent to eat and with the parties and the quick to prepare selections available today, no one should go hungry. Be open to the experience and you will be rewarded with a great time on some of the most beautiful ranges in the country. We can't wait to go back!
Jbird


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*darrington*

i went there last year. it was cool consedering the last time i was there was 1988 when NFAA and IFAA was there took 3rd place in flight 2 MBB string walker. I wish i had my 1984 golden eagle target bow back and still string walking. well i even found out about the people we stayed with in 1988. now i have a new family to stay with and i get first dibs with them every time it goes out there. i also love yankton sight only 6 hr drive.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The only problem I may have with Yankton is if they(NFAA) refuses to put out cold or at least cool drinking water on the ranges. The last time the water was in the open sun with NO protection and the water temperature was about the same as hot tea. However if you wanted you could purchase cold water for about $2.50 a 12 oz bottle. And seeing that this years shoot is going to be out in the open and I know that the Temps can get into the 100's....Well lets just say that if the water problem isn't taken care of this time then I am sure someone will become very sick. This was just my observation from the last Nationals and my concern for this one. On a bright side. The people of Yankton are probably the nicest folks that I have ever had the pleasure of meeting in my entire lifetime. Everyone very kind and pleasent. Ed


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Hey, sports fans....at least if no clubs bid on hosting the National Outdoor tournament any given year, OR....if a club tries to hols us "hostage" with an extravagant bid, we have a place to hold our National Outdoor tournament.
> 
> Some people would complain if they were being hung with a new rope! People peed and moaned when it was steep and hilly....now others are moaning because it might be a bit flatter and open....good grief...there is a NATIONAL TOURNAMENT this year....and everyone will shoot the ranges that are there...get over it. It could be in a locale with mosquitoes as big as horseflies, or full of horseflies, or full of yellow jacket bees, heat, humidity, and torrential downpours....or any of a number of things.... or it could be on top of a mesa in Colorado with NO TREES and leaky bales....
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Yea!, but Jeez, it will be really hot and windy out there in the open. No hills to challenge us old geezers so the scores will be skewed - way too many perfect scores since it is so flat.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

rsw said:


> Yea!, but Jeez, it will be really hot and windy out there in the open. No hills to challenge us old geezers so the scores will be skewed - way too many perfect scores since it is so flat.


Roger,
You forgot the :wink::wink::wink::wink:. The guys won't know you're kidding.
Joe B.


----------

